# Ivf New thread. Frozen eggs after egg collection



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all 

I has 28 eggs took out at egg collection. I was told I was at high risk of ohss and had to have the eggs frozen once they where fertilzed. We had 14 frozen. 

Was told they would be transfered back in after my body settled down in a few months. 

Anyone else had this or something similar. Rfc is the clinic at. 

All comments welcome


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey missus,

i had exactly this before although i only managed to get 22 and not your big high number, gooo u... i was taking into hospital with ohss though and this didnt start to show until 3 days after ec.... i had to be drained in hospital and a nasty catheter put in   so its defintly for the best that you will have a fet.. i had my egg collection, then had a 'normal' period after and then on the next period went on to start my meds for fet...

its not that bad so dont worry...just enjoy the number of eggs you collected   

very best of luck xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Maggie, I had the same back in 2010 when I had my nhs treatment with rfc. I had 28 eggs collected and 17 fertilised and were frozen right away and I developed quite bad ohss. I was very disappointed but once I got ohss I realised why they had made that decision and that it was the best decision. I had my ec in feb 2010 and started my first frozen embryo transfer in may 2010, I had to wait several cycles for my body to settle. They discussed with us how many to thaw in order to give you the best chance of getting some good embryos to transfer because they don't all survive the freezing and thawing process. I thawed 6 the first time and got 2 put back, 6 the second time and had 2 put back and 5 the third time and had 2 put back. Unfortunately none of mine took but FET does work for a lot of people so don't loose heart about that. I had a second fresh cycle in 2012 with origin and again had a freeze all due to ohss. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Emma xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls

Maggie, I had FET done at the RFC and it resulted in my twins being born in 2013.  This was after 3 fresh cycles (of which 2 were BFN and one zero fertilisation) The FET process is so much easier and less stressful than a fresh transfer.  I was definately much more relaxed doing it. Best of luck for your future treatment.


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for ur comments.. 

Just had a review at rfc on Thursday. Basically they said we could have them put back in ASAP if I was ready. I feel back to normal now and I had one cycle come already so I can get started after my next cycle. Think by looking at dates I will start sprays at the start of February and then have transfer at start of march. 

I starting a boot camp at my gym on Tuesday. It will have ended just before I start my sprays. Hubby doesn't think it a good idea but want to get fit and feel good. What yas think girls? Xxxxx


----------

